# New DSi Anti-Piracy Malicious Code?



## Another World (Jun 30, 2010)

*New DSi Anti-Piracy Malicious Code?*
5026 - love plus plus (j)



As reported by the SuperCard Forum Admin, 5026 - love plus plus (j)(bahamut) might have the ability to overwrite a Flash Kit's firmware. By firmware I mean the flash-able area of the card that exploits the DSi's security. At this point I am reporting on speculation and without facts to back it up. This entire thing could be a bug in the code that overwrites that area of the AK2i (reported affected card) by mistake. As any AK2i user will tell you many non-malicious programs can cause the same problem (YSMenu, for example). According to the SuperCard source the DSONE, DSONEi, and DSTWO are not affected.






 Source





 Discuss


----------



## emigre (Jun 30, 2010)

That's brilliant AP To be fair.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 30, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> As reported by the SuperCard Forum Admin, .... According to the SuperCard source the DSONE, DSONEi, and DSTWO are not affected.




Card wars? I presume that SCDS2 sales have slumped since the delay of the SNES emu...


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 30, 2010)

u can see why they'd attack acecard tho

as probably when they where coding this it was the most compatible hence the most threat

i fear pokemon B/W may have some AP like this, wouldn't surprise me


----------



## Another World (Jun 30, 2010)

the file is 346 mb zipped, so something is going on or its the most indepth nds game to be released!

-another world


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 30, 2010)

well as there is alot of 3d models it should be fairly big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




would laugh to find out there like 256mb of AP tho


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 30, 2010)

346mb... thts what u get for playing such a game


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jun 30, 2010)

Probably only possible because the ak is open source (dont know for sure).


----------



## Normmatt (Jun 30, 2010)

This is completely false information. Supercard apparently want some free publicity for their SCDS2.


----------



## Mbmax (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm very very perplex about this information. Never seen any report about an ez5 flashcart bricked because of this game, so an ak2i ...

Another fake information from supercard forum ? good advertising indeed !


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 30, 2010)

i know where that admin took his source from...
but
why didn't he mentioned a scds2 was killed by the loveplus+ AP which is also FALSE...

EDIT: his source links back to some chinese forum where he/she also has an account! too bad i could not post the source here *romsite*

furthermore... 3 of my friends.. we tried loveplus+ on our ak yet they are still working perfectly
*it is really irresponsible for an admin to make such a naive claim*


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 30, 2010)

Hurray for the Supercard team trying to get better sales!


----------



## manaphy4ever (Jun 30, 2010)

LOL they want to advertise their flash cart i would say AK2i FTW!!!

as elexidream she mentioned that love plus its working perfectly on ak2i so its working perfectly scds2 you are a good flashcart but dont advertise like that LOL

AK2i FTW


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 30, 2010)

This just in! If you complete Super Mario 64 on the AKi it fires out the nds at 100mph and smacks you in a face, There has been serveral reports of people losing an eye.


----------



## JackSakamoto (Jun 30, 2010)

Love plus + was a f*****g game (good graphics and bad game)
But it's very strange (it's a Konami game no ?) . Fat N have protections like this ?


----------



## sagewolf (Jun 30, 2010)

Better safe than sorry I think.


----------



## InternHertz (Jun 30, 2010)

My Ak2i is now out of service, after a session of Love Plus+ (been playing the night and when I booted the DS the next morning, the Ak2i would not get beyong the loading screen)
But I doubt it's the game's fault, probably just some internal hardware problem causing this.


----------



## DEagleson (Jun 30, 2010)

If Love Plus + really contains a new kind of anti piracy, does it affect other DSi flashcards too?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 30, 2010)

DEagleson said:
			
		

> If Love Plus + really contains a new kind of anti piracy, does it affect other DSi flashcards too?



well it hasnt affected my supercardcard2 yet

ive played this game loads and nothing so far *touch wood*


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 30, 2010)

I was considering getting a SuperCardDSTwo, but now forget it!
I'm sticking with the R4-SDHC, it's simple but good...
But, who wants to be the first to test out Black and White?


----------



## lolzed (Jun 30, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> But, who wants to be the first to test out Black and White?


Gamefreak


----------



## Mbmax (Jun 30, 2010)

DEagleson said:
			
		

> If Love Plus + really contains a new kind of anti piracy, does it affect other DSi flashcards too?


No. I'm well placed to know user's feedback from USA and chinese ezflash forum.
Doesn't concern at all any ez5 flashcarts version.

Now about AK product, i have no idea, but i keep thinking this story is weird.


----------



## Omega_2 (Jun 30, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> But, who wants to be the first to test out Black and White?



I would, but maybe some other time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In other news, handheld video game marriages up.


----------



## DEagleson (Jun 30, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> DEagleson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, thanks for the answer.
(Happy EZ Flash Vi owner. xD )


----------



## Midna (Jun 30, 2010)

They have a right to do stuff like this. We're the guys stealing from them. If you're a pirate, it's your job to watch out for this stuff.


----------



## KingAsix (Jun 30, 2010)

Hmmmm.....So how will we be bypassing this little inconvenice? This will be fun.


----------



## Langin (Jun 30, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> I was considering getting a SuperCardDSTwo, but now forget it!
> I'm sticking with the R4-SDHC, it's simple but good...
> *But, who wants to be the first to test out Black and White?*



WTF DO YOU MEAN?

ontopic: I do not believe this(yet) I am not going to test cos I do not have time to download it now!


----------



## iFish (Jun 30, 2010)

But even if this could delete the rom from the ak2i
You can always just re-flash it. right?


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 30, 2010)

meh, i don't play japanese games.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 30, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> But even if this could delete the rom from the ak2i
> You can always just re-flash it. right?


Someone who claimed it bricked their Acekard, was able to unbrick it with the method in my guide.

I don't how this would apply to other carts. Logically all of the decent carts will in some way be prepared in case they need to apply a 1.5 FW update, so should survive this by reflashing.


----------



## iFish (Jun 30, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean. use another cart to unbrick the acekard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, oh well..... they be trolling


----------



## The Pi (Jun 30, 2010)

I wondered why AP never done that before.

Now they have.


----------



## Mbmax (Jun 30, 2010)

Now on GBAtemp front page. This story is ridicoulus.


----------



## Kurossaki652 (Jun 30, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i know where that admin took his source from...
> but
> why didn't he mentioned a scds2 was killed by the loveplus+ AP which is also FALSE...
> 
> ...


What firwire are u using??
This happened to mmine but I fixed it wit the 1.4Firmwire DSL (I had 2 acekards  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## berlinka (Jun 30, 2010)

In fact Love Love Plus is a perfect name for a badass virus...


----------



## phoenixclaws (Jun 30, 2010)

This is amusing that it finally shows up. I mentioned the oddness of this so-called AP in the gbatemp.net IRC channel a few days ago...



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Session Start: Thu Jun 24 11:34:46 2010
> Session Ident: #gbatemp.net
> 
> [11:52]  http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-6406-1-1.html hmm some kind of interesting anti-piracy on Love Plus+ apparently
> ...


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 30, 2010)

Doesn't worry me. Whenever something like this pops up we get a firmware fix or something that evades it.


----------



## 9th_Sage (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah...I think people should probably wait a bit before automatically declaring it to be false.  I've heard a few reports, though not having an Acekard to test there's no way I could confirm it myself.


----------



## Mbmax (Jun 30, 2010)

9th_Sage said:
			
		

> Yeah...I think people should probably wait a bit before automatically declaring it to be false.  I've heard a few reports, though not having an Acekard to test there's no way I could confirm it myself.
> It's false on EZ5 flashcarts, that's why i say this is just bullshit.
> 
> Godslash claim this :
> ...



of flashcarts. 

This game got a standard AP and was quickly fixed by Rudolph for flashcarts that can't emulate properly reads under 0x8000.
Where is this fuc*ing malicious code then ?


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 30, 2010)

This is just an incident that happened once. It was just bad luck or even a coincidence that it happened on Love Plus. Unless someone can recreate the problem or perhaps reveal this so called "malicious code" then there really is no problem. Case closed. Several people with AK2i say it works fine. I believe this had to do with a user-end error or a hardware hiccup, not malicious code. http://gbatemp.net/t237371-is-love-plus-brick-acekard-2i


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jun 30, 2010)

So what if elixirdream is using 1.7?
Basically no difference since Normmatt has not found this "AP" so obviously it could not have stopped eli's ak2i from getting bricked.

Even if it was real, how can we be sure that user testimonies are real? We have to recreate the problem and see for ourselves.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 30, 2010)

If they were clever about it, they would brick carts randomly with the chance of it happening being very low. If it just bricked all cart a set intervals, i'm guessing it would be easier to circumvent and be picked up by cracking teams before it got released. 

As it stands, it's more of a rumour. Want they want to do is strike fear into the hearts of n00bs, a rumour is all it could take...


----------



## knl (Jun 30, 2010)

if this is true, it only happens on the AK2i, right? the AK2 is safe from this problem?


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 30, 2010)

knl said:
			
		

> if this is true, it only happens on the AK2i, right? the AK2 is safe from this problem?


Well you can't update the firmware, so it should be.

On the other hand like the Acekard 2i it's firmware is installed on a 2MB flash chip, it's possible there may be a way to write to the chip. The 2.1 has an extra capacitor on the PCB, I don't know if that disables the writing.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't care what everyone else says.


I stand with SuperCard


----------



## joshbean39 (Jul 1, 2010)

ok so if it messes acekard  1st most ak users use akaio and 2nd isn't eos basted off of akaio so it wold a fect the scds2 

(also i just tried it  on my acekard and on the scds2nothing wrong)


----------



## joshbean39 (Jul 1, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> This is completely false information. Supercard apparently want some free publicity for their SCDS2.


agreed i have both ak and scds2 nothing happend


----------



## tomrev (Jul 1, 2010)

Which one should be accused? This story should be investigated for the truth.

It's hard to believed for me that AKAIO allowed ROM code to touch on AK2i's firmware area, homebrew is another story.


EDIT: 

I have smelled something fishy from source of this topic , "Godslash: This topic is just take precautions before it is too late, it has no effect on DSONE/DSONEi/DSTWO at this moment?*DSTWO is very safe, it writes datas to FLASH with its CPU, not DS.*" ... look like some kind of promotion.


----------



## Gh0sti (Jul 1, 2010)

well maybe the mod on sc team forums heard about it from somewhere else and wanted to make sure no one destroyed their cart, i dont think their intention was to say hey our carts are better, i really think they are just looking out for people so that they dont have to spend $10+ again for a new cart


----------



## Jakob95 (Jul 1, 2010)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> I don't care what everyone else says.
> 
> 
> I stand with SuperCard


Where is my AimDS?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 1, 2010)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> I don't care what everyone else says.
> 
> 
> I stand with SuperCard
> ...



Please don't double post and I have NO idea whatsoever what your post before this one said.

I don't think this is true at all as my Acekard is working perfectly fine.


----------



## worlok375 (Jul 1, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> well maybe the mod on sc team forums heard about it from somewhere else and wanted to make sure no one destroyed their cart, i dont think their intention was to say hey our carts are better, i really think they are just looking out for people so that they dont have to spend $10+ again for a new cart



This is most likely not the case considering the bragged about how the SCDS2 is safer than other cards at the end of his post...in an edit.


----------



## joshbean39 (Jul 1, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 I don't think this is true at all as my Acekard is working perfectly fine.
[/quote]
same here


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 1, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> TeenDev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## KidIce (Jul 1, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> They have a right to do stuff like this. We're the guys stealing from them. If you're a pirate, it's your job to watch out for this stuff.



No, actually, they don't. They can not legally write a trojan any more than anyone else can. If I don't like what you do, even if it is illegal, it doesn't not give me license to perpetrate crime against you (self defense is not a crime, smart guys).


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 1, 2010)

KidIce said:
			
		

> No, actually, they don't. They can not legally write a trojan any more than anyone else can. If I don't like what you do, even if it is illegal, it doesn't not give me license to perpetrate crime against you (self defense is not a crime, smart guys).


But if someone tried to sue them for it, there's a chance they'd incriminate themselves for using a 'pirated' game. 

All they have to do set it so there's a 1% of it happening a certain point in the game. They could pass that off as 'the user using their game in a manner in which it wasn't intended'. Because it would happen infrequently, it would be hard to get it to court as malicous intent, but it would be enough to stop people pirating it.


----------



## joshbean39 (Jul 1, 2010)

KidIce said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also we didnt give them permission(agree) to do that unlike dsi updates you have to agree


----------



## AceOfAces (Jul 1, 2010)

joshbean39 said:
			
		

> KidIce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well this will affect the flashcart and *not the DSi itself.* Plus, this would only happen if you pirate the game, thus Nintendo is not responsible for any shit happening to your flashcart which Nintendo is trying to get rid of.


----------



## Raika (Jul 1, 2010)

The girls are witches, I swear. But they are nothing in front of the *SUPER*card.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't care, the game isn't even out yet. Haven't you seen the front page?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 1, 2010)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> I don't care, the game isn't even out yet. Haven't you seen the front page?



Huh.

Seems to be an unlikely rumor. Odds are the user either downloaded a malicious ROM of sorts (like that DQIX hentai ROM) or is just spreading rumors to have one card look superior to the others.

Not like I'll play the game anyway though.


----------

